# Faustformel für Biokammer



## hitman1 (8. März 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Faustformel zu Berechnung der größe der Biokammer?
Ich würde mir gerne eine neue Kammer bauen. Meine Idee war, eine 2 x1x0,8 Meter große Kammer zu machen. Diese wird in 3 Kammern unterteilt. In die erste 1x1x0,8 kommt der TF. In die 2. und 3. Kammer kommen die Filtermedien (Japanmatten/Helix). Von der 3. Kammer wird das Wasser zurück in den Teich gepumpt.
Mein Teich wird ca 25000 Liter fassen.
Meine frage ist nun ob es eine Faustformel zur Berechnung der opzimalen Kammerngröße gibt.
Etwa wie Teichvolumen x Anzahl Fische durch Vorviltermaschen


----------



## zAiMoN (8. März 2015)

Hallo,

Eine allgemein gültige Faustformel kann ich dir nicht direkt ans Herz legen,

Aber lass dir von der Bequemlichkeit her genug Platz in den Kammern

und die passende Größe für die Biokammer hängt nun in erster Linie von dem Material ab das später die Wasseraufbereitung übernehmen soll.

Die Materialmenge muss mit der Fläche für arbeitende Bakterien und dem aufkommenden belastetem Wasser durch die Fische ausreichend angepasst sein. 

Wieviele Fische sollen es am Ende werden?

Mich hat Helix noch nicht enttäuscht, es gibt mittlerweile aber zahlreiche andere effizientere Medien für denn Abbau der Schadstoffe. 

Sollte das Helix bewegt/unbewegt eingesetzt werden und vor der Weiterförderung in den Teich Japanmatten stehen?
Oder die Pumpen in einer eigenen Kammer?

Gruß


----------



## Patrick K (8. März 2015)

Die Biokammer sollte je nach Filtermaterial und Vorfilter zwischen 5 % und 30 % des Teichvolumens haben , ich find je grösser um so besser
Ich selber habe 3 Kammern mit etwas mehr als 10 % , eine Kammer 1100L mit 450 L ,14 er schwebendes ,bewegtes Helix 
Wasserwerte alle im grünen Bereich
Gruss Obs


----------



## hitman1 (8. März 2015)

Ok 5 bis 30% ist ja schon ein riesen Unterschied. 
Du hast also insgesamt 3300 Liter in deinen Biokammern?
Wie gross ist denn dein Teich und wie filterst du mechanisch?


----------



## hitman1 (8. März 2015)

Im Moment sind es 5 Koi mit max. 30 cm sollen aber mal 8 bis 10 werden.
Helix bewegt durch den Zulauf vom TF. Keine extra Pumpenkammer. Pumpe liegt getaucht in der 3. Kammer.


----------



## zAiMoN (8. März 2015)

Na super Patrick,
 jetzt haste für Verwirrung gesorgt 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wieviel-helix-brauche-ich.37306/

weniger ist mehr oder wie war das?


Probier mal den Helixrechner aus der gibt nen Eindruck über mehrere Parameter.


----------



## Patrick K (8. März 2015)

@ Zaimon mmmh weis nicht was du willst.

Bei Helix  kannst du mit der % Zahl runter gehen ,bei Schaumstoffmatten hoch und bei Lockenwickler auch
die Kammer sollte schon gut Volumen haben das du das Helix auch gut Bewegen kannst und das Wasser langsamer durchfliest 
Einen Koiteich sollte man bis 1 x die Stunde durch den Filter jagen stell dir vor du hast dann so einen Kasten Bier grossen Filter und jagst 20-30 TL durch 
Ich filtere (noch ) mit 200er V2a Sieb im Bypass vor UVC integriert und in der ersten Kammer mit Bürsten , muss den Filter 2x im Jahr intensiv reinigen  
Teich hat 20TL und der Filter 2300 L im Teich sind 11 Koi 20-70 cm
Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (8. März 2015)

Was für eine Pumpe hast du ,Stromverbrauch,schon mal über  Luftheber nachgedacht
Gruss Obs


----------



## Geisy (9. März 2015)

Hmmmm.....

Ich dachte die Helixmenge hängt von der Futtermenge ab die wieder abgebaut werden muß und eine Helixkammer sollte nur zu 30% gefüllt sein damit sie sich noch gut bewegen läßt.
Auch die Menge an Japanmatten läßt sich mit der eingebrachten Futtermenge berechnen, wobei diese Kammer dann so groß ist das man die Japanmatten dann gut drin unterbringt.

Die benötigte Futtermenge ist vom gewünschten Fischbesatz abhängig und läßt sich auch berechnen.
Man sollte bei dieser Berechnung von ausgewachsenen Fischen ausgehen damit der Filter auch später noch paßt.

Schau mal in meine Signatur da hab ich mal versucht einen Rechner dafür zu machen aus dem was ich an Infos bekommen hab.
Da jeder Teich anders ist, kann auch der nur eine Richtung vorgeben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## der_odo (9. März 2015)

Moin,

ich finde diese Tabelle ganz nett. Allerdings spuckt die Tabellle nur das Minimum aus. Ich würde ca. 50% Reserve bei maximal gedachtem Besatz und möglicher Endgröße einplanen, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

http://www.koi4ever.de/privat/calc.html


----------



## Patrick K (9. März 2015)

Hallo Norbert 
zum Glück hab ich über die Helixmenge keine Angaben gemacht ,die kann er ja berechnen,es ging ja um die Filter grösse und da bin ich der Meinung ,je grösser um so besser ,der KLAN schreibt auf seiner Web Seite das das Filter 30 % des Teichvolumens haben soll
Naja so gross würde ich ihn dann doch nicht machen ,nicht im Zeitalter von Helix,ein GUTER Vorfilter würde die benötigte Biofläche des Filtermaterials ,weiter einschränken, somit auch die Filtergrösse
Gruss Obs


----------



## hitman1 (9. März 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Ich dachte die Helixmenge hängt von der Futtermenge ab die wieder abgebaut werden muß und eine Helixkammer sollte nur zu 30% gefüllt sein damit sie sich noch gut bewegen läßt.
> Auch die Menge an Japanmatten läßt sich mit der eingebrachten Futtermenge berechnen, wobei diese Kammer dann so groß ist das man die Japanmatten dann gut drin unterbringt.
> ...


Den von koi4ever kannte ich schon. Der sagt ich brauche 8 liter. Deinen find ich da besser. Da kann man auch die wirklich wichtigen sachen gut eingeben. Da komme ich auf 28 liter bei 12er helix. Da stellt sich mur dann aber die frage, warum viele so große biokammern haben....


----------



## hitman1 (9. März 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Was für eine Pumpe hast du ,Stromverbrauch,schon mal über  Luftheber nachgedacht
> Gruss Obs


Nein davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. Hab gerade a weng gegoogelt und das prinzip finde ich gut. Ich habe bis jetzt aber noch keine gefunden der mehr als 700l/std macht. Die pumpe macht aber 10000 Liter.. 
Strom sparen will ich immer! Die Pumpe nervt mich auch.


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2015)

Das Thema Filtergröße ist immer sehr unterschiedlich zu betrachten. Unter den normalen Bedingungen hat man früher gesagt, das Filter so um die 10 % haben sollten, dazu kamen noch Verweilzeiten des Wassers innerhalb des Filter bzw. innerhalb der Biomedien, damit die Bakterienkulturen genügend Zeit haben die Schadstoffe aufarbeiten und umwandeln zu können. Durch die fortschreitende Entwicklung der Vorfilterung und der verbesserten Eigenschaften der Biomedien wird heutzutage auch weniger Biomaterial benötigt und demnach könnten auch die Filter kleiner werden. Man bedenke jedoch auch stets, dass das Wasser durch zu kleine Behälter nicht gut durchströmen kann und wenn es dann mehr vorbei fliegt, als es strömt, bereiten die Bakterien das Wasser nicht gut genug auf (das ist aber nur meine Meinung). Wichtig ist, dass die Bakterien auch jede Menge an Sauerstoff benötigen um ihre Arbeit zu verrichten.


----------



## hitman1 (9. März 2015)

So was ist der unterschied zwischen strömen und fließen?
Sauerstoff sollte genug vorhanden sei da das wasser aus ca 5 cm höhe in die Kammer fällt.
2 mal je 400 liter müssten doch dafür reichen.. bei einem durchlauf von 12-15000 liter die Stunde...


----------



## Patrick K (9. März 2015)

700 Liter Luftheber Hahahahahahaah , das bringt meiner wenn ich reinpubse, wir haben hier schon 100 TL gepumpt 
Gruss Obs


----------



## muh.gp (9. März 2015)

Das mit dem Sauerstoff bezweifle ich mal... 5 cm sind nicht viel und Helix braucht Luft für die Arbeit...


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2015)

Unter *strömen* verstehe ich persönlich, dass recht gleichmäßige Verteilen und Verwirbeln in einem Filter, wo das Wasser nicht einfach von links nach rechts* fließt*, sondern bspw. unten links einläuft und dann nach oben rechts aufsteigt um dort wieder aus dem Filter hinaus zu laufen. Es durchströmt also beim Aufstieg die Biomedien auf ganzer Fläche.

Was deine Filtergröße betrifft, könnte man auch noch den Aspekt zu Rate ziehen, der hier auch schon gekommen ist, dass ein Biobehälter nur bis etwa 30 % gefüllt sein sollte, damit sich das Wasser bewegt und sich ggf. bewegende Medien halt besser und freier bewegen können.

Ich hatte mir mal die Mühe gemacht und einige mögliche Aspekte zur Filtergröße, Verweilzeit, Durchströmgeschwindigkeit und Umwälzrate in eine Tabelle/Formel gepackt. Demnach komme ich bei deinen 25 m³ auf eine Filtergröße von etwa 1100 l, ganz unbabhängig jetzt von der Medienmenge.


----------



## hitman1 (9. März 2015)

Wie??? Wenn ich mir also z.b. eine hailea  v 60 hole, kann ich also richtig Förderleistung raus holen?  Welche höhe kann ich damit überbrücken? Und das mit 35 watt? Da hätte ich dann ja auch noch was zur extra belüftung der helix kammer übrig...


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2015)

hitman1 schrieb:


> Welche höhe kann ich damit überbrücken?



*Höhe! *~ gar nicht, bis auf 1-2 cm evtl. Die Luftheber laufen nur so richtig optimal, wenn der Auslauf irgendwo auf Nulllinie liegt.


----------



## hitman1 (9. März 2015)

Ok das scheint mir zwar recht viel wenn ich bedenke, dass 30% von 800 Liter ja 240 Liter sind. Wenn ich laut Rechner 28 Liter brächte, dann bin ich doch mit der 10 fachen Menge gar nicht schecht aufgestellt...
Es wäre aber kein Problem die Kammer auf 1100 Liter zu erhöhen.


----------



## hitman1 (9. März 2015)

Ok du meinst also, dass der Auslauf auf höhe der Wasserlinie sein muss?
Gut das könnte bautechnisch funktionieren wenn ich die Kammer 20 cm aus dem Boden heraus schauen lasse. Möchte aber nicht, dass das Wasser in den Teich plätschert. Ich müsste also knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche in den Teich. Dann hätte ich sogar noch ein paar Prozent Gefälle..


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2015)

Zu viel Biomedium ist auch nicht immer gut, weil die besiedelbare Fläche einfach zu groß ist, bildet sich kein sog. Bakterienkuchen. Manchmal ist weniger mehr, aber das hätte ja nichts mit der Filtergröße zu tun. Man sollte auch bedenken, dass unten am Filterboden normalerweise ein Filtermedienauflage vorhanden ist, wo sich drunter der Bakterienschmodder absetzen kann. Du kannst auch bedenkenlos, verschiedene Biomedien nutzen. Vielerseits hat sich die Kombination Japanmatten und Helix bewährt, da Japanmatten recht schnell besiedelt werden bzw. der Biofilm darauf auch nach Medikamentenbehandlungen stabiler bleibt. Vieles ist auch ein stetes probieren, was dein Teich für Bedürfnisse und dein Umfeld für Bedürfnisse weckt.


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2015)

hitman1 schrieb:


> Ok du meinst also, dass der Auslauf auf höhe der Wasserlinie sein muss?



genau, bzw. sollte der Auslauf nur kanpp aus dem Wasser schauen. Dazu findest Du auch noch reichlich Informationen im Unterforum "Lufthebertechnik". Da einfach mal etwas stöbern, denn das würde in diesem Thread hier, wo es um die Biokammer geht, den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Patrick K (9. März 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> denn das würde in diesem Thread hier, wo es um die Biokammer geht, den Rahmen sprengen.


hahahahahahaaaha ja bestimmt


----------



## hitman1 (10. März 2015)

Mal noch eine Idee. Habe in der Bucht folgendes gesehen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/151603442725?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Wäre das eine Idee die Vortex mit Helix nach dem TF als Biokammer zu schalten?
Laut meiner Rechnung sollte das Ding ca. 600 Liter fassen. Und durch die konische Form ist das Wasser doch immer in Bewegung und somit auch das Helix. Luft müsste dann ja auch genug hin kommen. Das ganze gäbe es auch noch als ca 1700 Liter Version


----------



## Patrick K (10. März 2015)

Ähm ich glaub mal gehört zu haben das ein Vortex mindest 1,3 Meter Durchmesser haben soll das er 100%funzt
Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2015)

Man kann sicherlich einen solchen Vortex auch als Biokammer für Helix nutzen, da das Wasser etwas seitlich einströmt und an anderer Stelle wieder seitlich ausströmt. Durch die Behälterform und die Positionen von Ein- & Ausläufen entsteht eine Kreisströmung die man schon gut zum Durchmischen des Helix nutzen kann. Nur solltest Du nicht vergessen, dass Biofiltermaterial dennoch zu belüften. Nur weil das Wasser dort einströmt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass dadurch auch Sauerstoff angereichert wird. Dies ist in meinen Augen immer noch ein Irrglaube. Sauerstoff wird nur durch Bewegung des Wassers in Kombination mit der bewegten Wasseroberfläche erfolgen. So zumindest mein Verständnis.

Wenn Du einen solchen Vortex als Helix-Butte nutzen willst, musst Du auch wissen, welches Helix. So ganz ohne zusätzliches Belüften müsste es schwimmendes Helix sein und wenn Du wieder belüftest, kann es auch das schwebende Helix sein. Ich würde in dem Fall dennoch das schwimmende mit zusätzlicher Belüftung favorisieren. Als Nächstes solltest Du berücksichtigen, mit welcher Umwälzrate Du filtern möchtest. Durch ein 110er Anschluss geht auch nur eine begrenzte Menge Wasservolumen / Stunde durch.

Nachtrag: @Patrick K Ich glaube, er will diesen Vortex nicht als Vorfilter zum Schmutz absetzen nutzen, sondern eher als reine Biotonne.


----------



## Patrick K (10. März 2015)

ein 600L Behälter für 469 €uronen , naja wer es hat


----------



## hitman1 (10. März 2015)

Ja Vortex als Biokammer genau so soll es sein. Gut für extra Belüftung kann gesorgt werden.
450 Euro ist kein Schnäppchen, aber wenn ich mir eine mauern lasse oder eine aus pehd/Edelsrahl machen lasse, zahle ich nochmal 2/3 mehr.
Und wenn ich dadurch die bestmögliche Bewegung habe....


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2015)

...wie gesagt...jetzt wäre noch zu prüfen - mit welcher Umwälzleistung? - wie pumpst Du überhaupt? - vorne rein oder hinten raus?


----------



## hitman1 (10. März 2015)

Es soll vom TF direkt rein laufen. Der TF wird über Schwerkraft gespeist.


----------



## Patrick K (10. März 2015)

Ich hab noch eine 700L GFK Wanne sieht aus wie neu


----------



## koile (10. März 2015)

Und ich noch eine 1100 l GFK Wanne   aber nicht mehr wie neu


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2015)

hitman1 schrieb:


> Es soll vom TF direkt rein laufen. Der TF wird über Schwerkraft gespeist.



Ok, das mag funktionieren, aber damit schränkst Du den TF ganz schön ein. Mit wieviel Einläufen gehst Du in den TF rein und mit wieviel Leitungen welchen Querschnitts wieder raus? Du hast an dem bisherigen Modell nur 1 x 110 im Ein- & Ausgang! Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, steht also die Pumpe dann am Ende der Filterstrecke!? Dazu kommt jett noch, dass Du bei einem TF einen Differenzunterschiedn von 10-15 cm bei der Wasserhöhe hinter der Trommel erzeugen solltest bzw. die häufig so sein soll. Berücksichtige jetzt aber die Einlaufhöhe des Bio-Vortex. Entsprechend senkt die Pumpe hinten also auch den Wasserstand im TF und im Bio-Vortex.


----------



## hitman1 (10. März 2015)

2 Einläufe 1 BA und 1 Skimmer je 110.
Angedacht ist 1 Auslauf. Möglich sind aber 3 mit 110.
Ja Pumpe soll ans Ende hin kommen. Nach Möglichkeit aber keine Pumpe.
Richtig der TF steht 20 cm über der Wasseroberflàche.
Das letzte verstehe ich nicht ganz. Wenn ich z.b 15t Liter die Stunde in den TF pumpe und eine 15t pumpe hinten dran habe müsste das das 1:1 funktionieren.


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2015)

Der TF wird von 2 Leitungen in DN 110 beliefert - 1 x BA und 1 x Skimmer ~ ok, dass geht. Dann solltest Du aber auch mit 2 x DN 110 wieder aus dem TF raus gehen, besser mit 3 x DN 110 wieder raus und direkt mit 2 bzw. 3 Leitungen DN 110 in die Biokammer ~ hier ist das Problem, dass der gedachte Vortex nur 1 x DN 110 im Eingang hat. Idealerweise, ganz unabhängig von der Pumpe, solltest Du mit stets den gleichen Leitungsquerschnitten in die Bio & durch den Filter je rein & raus.

Du könntest also mit deinen 2 Leitungen DN 110 in den TF gehen, solltest dann aber besser mit 2 bzw. 3 Leitungen DN 110 in die Biostufe (Helix-Vortex) und auch wieder mit 2-3 Leitungen DN 110 zur abschließenden Pumpenkammer. Um deine 2 Leitungen (BA & Skimmer) sauber zu durchströmen, wären eigentlich schon 20tsd l/h Umwälzrate angesagt, damit kaum bzw. kein Schmutz in den Rohren liegen bleibt. Durch die 3 Leitungen zwischen TF und Bio und zwischen Bio und Pumpenkammer erzeugst Du recht einfach mit passender Pumpe die für den TF notwendige Wasserstandsdifferenz. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass der TF über Wasserlinie steht, denn die Einbauhöhe beim TF richtet sich nach der Höhe der Schmutzrinne.

Wenn Du dann als Pumpe eine normale Rohrpumpe oder ähnliches nutzt, reicht wiederum 1 bzw. 2 Ausgänge die direkt durch die Pumpen beliefert werden. 

Wenn Du aber mit einem Luftheber arbeiten möchtest, solltest Du mind. 3 x DN 110 oder 2 DN 125 auch als Ablauf in den Teich einplanen, damit das Wasser schnell und einfach abfließen kann. Es sei denn, der Filter und die Pumpenkammer stehen direkt neben dem Teich und Du kannst mit dem Luftheber direkt durch ein DN 110 bzw. ein DN 125 auf kurzen Wegen in den Teich fördern.

........so viel Text schon wieder....


----------



## hitman1 (11. März 2015)

Erstmal danke für deine auseführlichen Beschreibungen!!
Also mein Filter hat ja 3 Ausgänge. Es wäre also kein Problem auch alle 3 zu nutzen. Gut wenn das besser ist, dann scheidet die Bio-Vortex aus.
Ok dann vergessen wir die Vortex. Ich hätte dann also eine gemauerte oder fertig gekaufte Kammer wie ich es auch anfangs angedacht habe.
Kann ich es dann so machen, dass ich also mit je einem 110er Rohr vom BA und Skimmer meinen TF versorge. 
Dann mit 3 110er Rohren in meinen Biofilter. 
Dann wieder eine Idee von mir, mit nur einem Rohr in die Pumpenkammer. Dies müsste so groß sein, dass eine Aquaforte Ecomax HF Serie hinein passt. Normalerweise müsste das mit einem DN-250 Rohr funktionieren. Das hätte einen Innendurchmesse von 204,6. Somit sollte man die Pumpe hier ganz einfach in das Rohr schieben können. Den "Überstand" könnte man doch dann mit Silikon oder ähnlichem dicht verschließen.
Vom Ausgang der Pumpe wieder zurück in den Teich. So könnte ich doch alles mit nur einer Pumpe die auch noch wenig Strom benötigt bereiben.


----------



## Patrick K (11. März 2015)

Hallo 
welche Höhe musst du den Pumpen ,hast du Bilder von deiner jetzigen Anlage ,dann kann man sich das besser Vorstellen
Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2015)

Guten Morgen.

Der Gedanke ist an sich richtig, aber in Teilen noch zu kompliziert. 

Wie wäre es damit: 2 x DN 110 zum TF - 3 x DN 110 vom TF in die Bio - 3 x DN 110 von Bio in Pumpenschacht - 1 DN 110 vom Pumpenschacht in den Teich

Die Aquaforte HF hat einen 110er Ausgang oben und dort müsstest Du eigentlich, direkt das 110er Rohr dran bekommen, was dann wieder in den Teich zurück geht. Soll heißen, ich würde die HF-Pumpe in den Schacht stellen und das Rücklaufrohr direkt mit der Pumpe durch 110er Rohr (KG oder HT mit Muffen) verbinden. So könnte das Wasser aus der Bio dort selbstständig nachlaufen und die Pumpe muss einfach nur ziehen und wegdrücken.

Warum willst Du unbedingt nur mit einem Rohr (selbst wenn es DN 250 ist) von der Bio in die Pumpenkammer gehen!? DN 250 Rohr kostet schon gutes Geld und einfach irgendwie abdichten erscheint mir etwas zu heikel. Ich verbinde meine Filterleitungen stets mit DN 110 und Folienflanschen. Die Folienflansche in DN 110 kosten das Stück um die 5,-€ und sind von beiden Seiten verschraubbar. Zusätzlich werden diese mit Innotec oder ähnlichem Dichtungsmittel verziert. In diese Folienflansche kann man günstiges KG- oder echtes PVC-Rohr einkleben und es ist alles dicht und fest verbunden.

Noch kleine Anmerkung: vielleicht sind sogar 2 Regentonnen in Reihe geschaltet noch eine Alternative, denn so kannst Du zwei verschiedene Biomedien nutzen oder halt die notwendige Menge aufteilen. Oder IBC als Biotonne nutzen.


----------



## hitman1 (11. März 2015)

Hallo,
die hätte ich schon, das bringt aber nicht so viel, da der Teich auch neu gemacht wird.
Dadurch kann ich alles so anpassen, dass ich so wenig Höhe wie möglich überbrücken muss. Es bleibt eigentlich alles eben, da die Kammern auch dierekt hinter dem Teich platziert werden.


----------



## Patrick K (11. März 2015)

Na also warum willst du dann nicht auf Luftheber umbauen, günstiger geht es nicht

Gruss Obs


----------



## hitman1 (11. März 2015)

Morgen Zacky,
gut das könnte ich so machen. Dann brauche ich doch aber gar keine Pumpenkammer. Da kann ich die Aquamax ja gleich in die Biokammer legen und von dort direkt in den Teich pumpen.
Die Biokammer soll ja in 2 Teile unterteilt werden. Mit je ca. 400 Liter. Was zuerst ja auch der Ursprung dieses Themas war


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2015)

hier mal ein paar Bilder - so ähnlich ist mein Aufbau - volle Schwerkraft mit Luftheber und TF (evtl. Alternative für Dich) ...mein TF wird aber erst die Tage eingebaut...


----------



## Patrick K (11. März 2015)

hier mal was zum lesen..........
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-tscheche-im-filter.39162/


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2015)

Du könntest sicherlich aich die Pumpe direkt in die Biokammer legen, aber dann musst Du gewährleisten, dass sie wenig bis gar keine Schmodder ansaugt und der Behälter in sich irgendwie unterteilt ist, so dass bspw. das Helix irgendwie hinter Gittern verstaut ist. Machen kann man viel, aber auch das benötigt alles Platz. Vielleicht wäre eine erneute Skizze deiner Vorstellungen noch ganz gut, da es ja nunmehr ganz viele Möglichkeiten gäbe. Der TF vorne mit 2 Leitungen ist gesetzt! ...was dann wie folgt, kann man immer noch klären...


----------



## derseeberger (11. März 2015)

ich baue gerade meine neue Biofilterkammern 4100 L aber das sind blos knap 1,5 % vom Teichvolumen 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (11. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas,
das war mal eine klasse Meldung zum Thema, gefällt mir sehr ! So lange Filter nicht nach ihrer Leistung beurteilt werden (können ?), sind Angaben zur Größe schwierig (Ansätze dazu gab es, unter anderem von "Jürgen und Heike"). 
Bei der Diskussion um die Konstruktion finde ich es ungünstig, einen Filter von oben nach unten zu durchströmen. Bei mir ist die Pumpe zwischen Vorfilter und Kammern installiert (Stichwort Trockenaufstellung), weil sie in einer "Biokammer" oben zu platzieren wäre. Man kann einer Pumpe den Luxus einer eigenen Kammer geben, ganz wie Zacky geschrieben hat.
Ein Luftheber hätte seine beste Effizienz vor dem Trommelfilter, oder auch vor den Filterkammern, was an seinem "Strömungsprofil" eingangs- und ausgangsseitig liegt.
Man könnte ja mal einen "tiefhängenden" Patronenfilter bauen, und da kann man die Pumpe oben installieren. So etwas könnte durchaus die "Rentnerversion" für meinen Teich werden. Da muss ich nicht mehr in die Tiefen meines Filterschachts abtauchen, wenn es Winter wird, oder die Filtersaison startet.


----------



## Patrick K (12. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas
Rechne mal deine kleine Folienfläche auf der ebenfalls Filterbackies beheimatet sind dazu , mal sehen was für ein Wert dann rauskommt
Gruß Obs


----------



## Patrick K (12. März 2015)

mmmh vielleicht sollte man nicht 5-30 % des Teichvolumens ,sondern  bis 5 -30 % des Filterdurchsatzes schreiben , was bei Teichen bis sagen wir mal  50-80 TL ja auch mit dem Teichvolumen, zumindest bei Koibesatz, gleich sein sollte
Wenn wir von einer Filtergrösse von zB. 10% ausgehen würden = 20TL Teich und 2000L Filter  habe ich eine ausreichende verweil Zeit im Filter und keine probleme mit irgend welchen extremen  stauungen des Fltermaterials (zB.Helix)
Ps. Meine Meinung ist auf meine beobachtungen meines Filters entstanden, ich fahre gut damit , aber  keiner ist verpflichtet es mir gleich zu tun(zum Glück)

Gruss Obs


----------



## hitman1 (12. März 2015)

Hallo Zacky,
ok auf dem 2. Bild ist mir jetzt klar, wie das funktionieren sollte.
Wieviel Druck sollte den eine Luftpumpe haben, damit ich sie vernünftig "pumpen"kann. Reicht es, wenn ich einen Luftheber nehme oder wären 2-3 besser?
Die meisten Luftpmpen haben ja mehrer Ausgänge. Somit könnte ich also noch welche in meine Helix Kammer führen und hätte dann somit 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Mein Teichbauer hat das zwar so noch nicht gemacht, würde es mir aber so wie auf dem Bild bauen.
Hallo Obs
mein Teichbauer hat auch gesagt, dass ich zwischen 5 und 15% des Inhaltes an Filter nehem soll. Je dicht besiedelter das Filtermedium ist, desto kleiner kann die Kammer sein. Sie sollte aber 5% auch mit dem besten Medium nicht unterschreiten. Wir haben uns jetzt auf 2 Kammer mit je 650 Litern (1x1x0,7) geeinigt.


----------



## Zacky (12. März 2015)

Freut mich, dass die Skizze die Sache etwas besser veranschaulichen konnte.

Je nach gewünschten Fördervolumen reicht bestimmt auch ein Luftheber mit entsprechender Luftmenge. So brauchst Du auch nur eine Luftpumpe. Wenn Du mit der Luftpumpe noch weitere Dinge belüften willst, muss sie aber größer und leistungsstärker sein und Du musst die Luftmenge für den Luftheber entsprechend regeln. Der Luftheber braucht sicherlich die meiste Luft und der Rest wäre dann für was anderes. Normal brauchst Du aus meiner Sicht keine weitere Belüftung von Medien, wenn der Luftheber direkt davor steht, da das mit Luft angereicherte Wasser ja in die Biomedien hinein geblasen wird. So bewegt sich das richtige Biomedium und wird gleichzeitig mit Sauerstoff versorgt. Bei mir läuft es so und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.


----------



## derseeberger (12. März 2015)

Ja die paar m² Betonfläche ist bestimmt auch besiedelt

Die belüftete Biokammer hat 2050 L die könnte ich mit bis zu 1,2 m³ Biochips Bestücken wenn ich das tun würde würden die Bakterie verhungern

Einen genauen Rechner zu Erstellen ist schwierig weil sehr viele unterschiedliche Faktoren in die Berechnung einfließen 

Bei Becken bis 60000 L mag es gehen danach geht das Prozentuale Filtervolumen nicht in der gleichen Kurve mit nach oben und bei modernen Filtermedien sogar nach unten


----------



## oddworld (10. Mai 2018)

hallo


ich möchte mal eine frage ein/zwischen werfen, wen ich darf 

ich habe eine 4qm schale/teich, welches als hälterungsbecken fungiert.es sind also zeitweise recht viele fische (goldies + sehr kleine kois ) heimisch.
momentan habe ich den naturagrt langzeitfilter (jedoch mit spaltsieb) mit einer 6000er pumpe am start. 
bislang war alles super. dieses jahr kommt der filter nicht in gang oder reicht nicht mehr aus um das nitrit loszuwerden . erläuft jetzt 2 monate....

ein paar fragen:

1. meine idee: biokammer nachschalten.um nicht unendlich hoch zu bauen, würde ich gerne die biokammer etwas in der erde versenken. ich bin mir nicht klar, wie ich diese am besten bauen soll ?? gibt es bilder vom innenleben, damit auch ich es verstehe ? 
einfach einlass unten, auslass oben und belüftung hinein ? wieviel helix (oder gibt es effektiveres?) schlagt ihr vor ?

2. oder würde gar ein umstieg auf einen 5 kammer filter besserung bringen ?? es wäre einfacher ohne graben und basteln....


olli


----------

